# Tax Write off Question.



## yeti (Sep 16, 2014)

If I buy leather seats for my vehicle so that I can get better ratings on Uber... will I be able to write the cost off my taxes at the end of the year?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I think that would fall under vehicle maintenance. Leather seats is a huge expense if you're doing it just for ratings though. You could be giving out Redbulls and Starbucks bottled drinks and get good ratings for a lot less. I looked into a quality leather upgrade for my car a while ago, It was like $2,500. Cheaper options were just that... cheap. Poor quality and/or not durable. The only way it might be affordable is if you can find the same make/model car as yours in a U-pull-it wrecking yard, and take the leather interior out of it.


----------



## yeti (Sep 16, 2014)

I received a quote for Katzkin Leather seats for my Jeep installed for $1400. When I say I am putting them in for better ratings that is just me talking to the IRS... in reality, I have been wanting to put them in since I bought the Jeep.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

yeti said:


> I received a quote for Katzkin Leather seats for my Jeep installed for $1400. When I say I am putting them in for better ratings that is just me talking to the IRS... in reality, I have been wanting to put them in since I bought the Jeep.


If you are going to commit tax fraud, you probably shouldn't openly admit it in a forum. Prior to reading this post I was going to say that is most likely dual purpose, and not deductible, the same way that a suit isn't deductible but a uniform is.

I'm thinking you would need to be able to document your rating prior to the change, and if you are able to prove a noticeable difference, then it might slide. But I'm thinking no.

Also, when you have creative things like this on your return, it also opens up other areas in your return for scrutiny.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

If you're taking the 56 cents per mile standard mileage rate like most of us do, you can't include the leather seats as an itemization. The standard mileage rate is used in place of actual expenses. Drivers who choose the standard mileage rate may not deduct actual expenses, such as depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, insurance or vehicle registration fees. Business-related parking fees and tolls may be deducted in addition to the standard mileage rate.


----------

